
The Codist: The Best Code I Ever Wrote (Part 1 of 2) - kiyanwang
http://thecodist.com/article/the-best-code-i-ever-wrote-part-1-of-2
======
Neverbolt
Finally an interesting story and then it’s a cliffhanger...

------
Zekio
Cliffhanger, so mean

------
howfun
TIL what cliffhanger is.

